

Ask YC: How to choose hosting platform and programming language for product - omfut

What is the best hosting solution available for a media related startup. Does the programming language you choose to develop the product, depend on the hosting solution? The reason for this question comes from the fact that Google AppEngine supports only python. Appreciate any help from HN folks that have successfully deployed their product on one of these hosting platforms. Thanks
======
blogimus
Obviously, you'll need bandwidth if you are hosting media content, but that
seems to be the only real limiting factor.

To me, this is a top down problem rather than a bottom up problem. My
suggestion is that you should look at what you want as a product, how it
works, what it needs to do, what it doesn't really need to do, essential how
you want that product to exist in the marketplace and how the product will
grow and scale, THEN figure out what tools your team is capable of using now
or learning to use, then find the hosting solutions which match your needs.

And beware using the hammer: "When all you have is a hammer, everything looks
like a nail."

~~~
omfut
Thanks for the information. Any suggestions on different hosting solutions
available in the market? reply

~~~
blogimus
Have you figured out what your storage and bandwidth needs are going to be and
how they will grow as your user base grows and how price fits in as a factor?
Can you afford a lot now, only a little bit? Have you checked out the web for
hosting forums?

